# Amplificador para parlantes de pc



## blexisbbazila (May 10, 2011)

holas.  se algo de electronica pero no c mucho de lo que es la aprte de audio, tengo varios parlantes de pc y uno un poco mas grande que hera un wofer de un gome theatre, lo que yo estoy queriendo hacer es un amplificador de 5.1, es decir como el del hometheatre, pero no c varios aspectos como que voltaje soportan los parlantes, que calculos hacer para diseñar el amplificador.
especifico un poco los parlantes:
3 parlantes de:
Diametro=5.5cm
4Ω
2W
2 parlantes de: (estos son rectangulares)
Longitud1=5cm
Longitud2=9cm
4Ω
3W
1 parlante dede este no se los Watios)
Diametro 11Cm
4

espero puedan ayudarme por que realmente me gustaria aprender un poco de esto


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2011)

Hay muchos temas que hablan sobre lo mismo..

Primero: no se dice Watios...se dice Watts o Vatios

por otro lado tenes parlantes chicos (de tamaño y de potencia) por ende debes hacerte varios amplificadores de 1watt y 1 un poquito más grande, de digamos 5watts a 10watts para el sub


si no sabes mucho de electronica, fabricar pcb's te va a resultar dificil y posiblemente no funcione bien, pero metele pila que todos empezamos asi

saludos.


----------



## blexisbbazila (May 10, 2011)

de electronica se bastante, me avian enseñado a escribir Watio pero siempre lo uso como W=.
osea que devo hacer si quiero un amplificador de 5.1 devo hacer amplificadores separados para cada parlante y luego unificarlo?
con que voltaje devo alimentarlo?

alguien no sabria una pagina con un esquema del circuito del amplificador de 1W? y uno de 10W


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

En el foro hay varios circuitos de 1W,2W....5W....10W

Para 1W podes utilzar una infinidad de circuitos integrados que menjan un 1W por ejemplo el LM380, el TBA820, LM2877(este es doble y da hasta 4W)hay una infidad de marcas que tienen ci en ese rango de potneicas, para 10W podes utilzar el TDA2006 que alimentado con 24V y 4 ohms te da 12W, el mismo con parlante de 8 te entrega 6W

Fijate aqui tenes una amplia gama de esquemas-> http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=schematic%20audio%20amplifier%201W&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=791&bih=402


----------



## blexisbbazila (May 11, 2011)

muchisimas gracias, ya eleji los circuitos, solo me queda una pregunta, para unificar los circuitos amplificadores de cada parlante solo devo puentiar las entradas de audio de cada circuito? es decir hacer que la entrada de audio sea en un punto y unir todos los circuitos en este punto


----------



## luciano2010 (Ago 7, 2011)

hola pandacba ,estoy mirando la hoja de datos del tda2006 y si mal no entiendo dice que la maxima tencion de alimentacion son + - 15vcc. y que con + -12vcc con carga de 4ohm da 12w y con carga de 8ohm da 8w.es lo que entiendo de no ser asi mis disculpas.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2011)

Trabaja con fuente simple y fuente paratida fijate bien ese detalle, y con carga de 8ohm alimentado a 24VD o -+12 da 6W


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 9, 2011)

clarín además hay miles de integrados stereofonicos, cuadrafonicos, etc...es decir que dentro del mismo integrado tenes 2 o 4 amplificadores...

podes usarlos tambien...


----------



## luciano2010 (Ago 10, 2011)

gracias por la respuesta muchachos, mas que nada es para hacer un ampli barato con fuente de pc usando la rama de +12vcc. para usar unos parlantes audifiel 20w 8 ohm rango extendido que tengo guardados sin uso hace mas de 15 años.solo para ponerlos en marcha nada especial ,voy a usar el tda2030 que con 12vcc, 3amp y carga de 8ohm tira alrededor de 8w.esos parlantes son una belleza mas adelante les armare una potencia como se merecen. saludos


----------

